#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Kiefer >

## kodachen1

Hallo,  
mein Kiefer ist zu schmal. Bei mir wurde  8 Zähne als Kleinkind rausgezogen, weil die so durcheinander sind.die sind ja wieder gewachsen. Tausende Zahnspangen getragen. 
mein Kiefer ist so smal. Hat es auch mit den Gaumen zu tun? Könnte man den Gaumen vergrößern, wie bei alle anderen normalen Menschen.
was ist dann mit anderen Zähnen, wenn man den Kiefer vergrößern lässt? 
ist deshalb meine Stimmen so hoch? Ich vergesse manchmal meine Stimme zu beherrschen. Ich kann meine Stimme selber nicht hören. Es ist nicht schön.meine Stimme klingt nicht wie eine Erwachsene. Es klingt wie ein Kind. 
die anderen sind sicher mit der Stimme. 
vielen Dank! :Smiley:

----------

